# Ordering food online



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Now that I have 3 Malts, they are on 3 different foods. My Petco never orders enough of the Innova and they were out again.:angry: I ordered some from Greenies, Orijen, Acana, Wellness, Flossies, Natural & Organic Dog Food - DoggieFood.com 

I found I actually saved money doing this. I am thinking of ordering all of the girls' food this way. Does anyone else order their babies' food online? What sites do you recommend? 


http://www.doggiefood.com


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Hmm I order the parrots food online but we have a local pet food store I like to support, that is where I normally get our fromm from. I am interested to see what sites people prefer.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

NO, I only purchase from the stores that we have here which are Petco, Petsmart, and a few other stores that are in our area. I watch for sales and get the flyers in our Sunday Newspaper.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Petflow


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I've been ordering from Pet Food Direct for over a year & have been very pleased with them. The convenience is the biggest thing. That an it keeps out of the doggy stores.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I order Dr. Harvey's on line.....right from their website. The kibble I get locally.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

I hate shopping in stores (unless it's Lowes or Home Depot -- the gardener & home improvement gal in me) so I make 80% of all my purchases online. I have been doing this for years & have never had any problems. In almost every case, I find it is cheaper to purchase my dog food online. It is certainly more convenient. 

If you're worried about security, just stick with the national pet store sites such as Petco. Your LOCAL store didn't have the food in stock but usually their WEBSITE will. 

And be sure to look around for coupons! I just got a discount from one site which reduced the cost of heartworm/flea meds from $99 to $84. That's less than I can get it from my vet. And it shipped free so I saved on gas & time as well.

:happy:


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm lucky that we have two stores nearby which carry the "better" dog foods. But I still hate going to stores to shop and have ordered sometimes from dog.com. They carry not-so-good brands like Alpo, but they do have Innova, Wellness, etc. It drives me crazy though as the last time I looked for Flossies, they didn't seem to carry them, even though they carried other Merrick items. I always bought Flossies from them. (Didn't really have a chance to call them after we lost Shayna.) 

I also get food and other things from SitStay.com as they also have the better food brands.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I have ordered from Petflow, Mr. Chewy and Doggiefood.com all with great results. My Chewy, I ordered bully sticks and Sam's Yams and Merrick flosses.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Yup I would say 95% of the food I get for Ben and Emma is online. I use 
-DoggieFood.com
-Pet Food Direct
-EntirelyPets.com
-K9Cuisine

Always search for coupons online before ordering and sign up for emails.


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

How long goes it take to receive your online dog food order? The foods I'm considering - Fromm and Go! (or is it Now?) aren't available locally. I had the store order a bag of Acana Grasslands and it won't come in until next week, plus I'm reading that Acana at 33% protein - is too much for a 4 lb. malt.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Orchid said:


> How long goes it take to receive your online dog food order? The foods I'm considering - Fromm and Go! (or is it Now?) aren't available locally. I had the store order a bag of Acana Grasslands and it won't come in until next week, plus I'm reading that Acana at 33% protein - is too much for a 4 lb. malt.


Personally I would stay at or below 28% protein for a small maltese---I think people overdo it and the liver can't handle it. JMHO


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

2-3 days..not long..


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks, I ordered the Now! from Mr. Chewy and it will be here next Wed. or Thurs. I hope she likes it after running from store to store, waiting on orders that don't arrive, etc.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep! I order the dogs' canned food online and hope to order their dry food online also (if they carry the small bites flavor I need). I use doggiefood.com now...they seem to be the best price for what I buy, although it takes my order forever to arrive (over 1 1/2 weeks or so) I guess because I live in WA state and they are located on the east coast I think. I just make sure to order well in advance.  I have used Petcarerx.com before and they are great also (much quicker) but have a limited selection.


----------



## RileyDC (Apr 20, 2011)

Dog and Cat Food, Treats, and Supplies | Free Shipping at MrChewy.com

They have free shipping on orders $49 and over.... and I think their regular shipping is only $4.95


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

i LOVE ordering doggie food/treats online. (petflow, mr. chewys, amazon)

I order my Ziwipeak online only because it's about $5-$10 cheaper than in store. I also order some treats online, CET Enzymatic dental chews for example are 1/2 price (on amazon.com) vs. in any store. 

I also periodically check for deals, like a few days ago Dogswell had their new(ish) Nutrisca freeze dried dog food (like Stella Chewys) for $0.39! promo for 5oz. I ordered 6, so i got $65 worth of food for a couple of dollars. Awesome !!

I've never ordered just my regular bags of dry dog food online, the savings just aren't there, $1 or $2, and i like shopping brick and mortar as well.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I order from WhiteDogBone.com or I buy from them when they are at the dog shows.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

oh, and here's a groupon for $15 off $30 for petflow.com. 

PetFlow.com Deal of the Day | Groupon Amarillo

(ending soon)


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that! I am actually looking to purchase some dog food at PetFlow. I've never heard of Groupon though. Is it safe to buy from there? I always use Paypal for my online purchases but unfortunately they don't accept it.


----------



## tobysmom (Jan 1, 2011)

Kaiser said:


> Thanks for sharing that! I am actually looking to purchase some dog food at PetFlow. I've never heard of Groupon though. Is it safe to buy from there? I always use Paypal for my online purchases but unfortunately they don't accept it.


Groupon is very very safe. love them. : ).


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

shellbeme said:


> Hmm I order the parrots food online but we have a local pet food store


we have food pet stores for both parrots and dogs, but just like you, we order Dante's online (actually only one type of food online - the other type we get from the avian vet clinic) but for the malts, I get Ziwipeak from the nearby store.


----------

